# Is it okay to deglaze when using a cast iron skillet?



## LadyNYC (Aug 22, 2008)

I want to make Au Jus and that means I am going to have to deglaze the pan I used.  However, I plan to use a cast iron skillet because that's what I have and I don't know if deglazing is okay when using a cast iron skillet.  Help pls...


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 22, 2008)

LadyNYC said:


> I want to make Au Jus and that means I am going to have to deglaze the pan I used. However, I plan to use a cast iron skillet because that's what I have and I don't know if deglazing is okay when using a cast iron skillet. Help pls...


 
*There is no reason that I can think of for not being able to deglaze in a cast iron skillet.  I do it all the time and it brings up some terrific fond.   Because a cast iron skillet becomes very hot, if you are using wine or liquor don't pour it directly into the pan without removing it from the burner first.  It could ignite easily from alcohol fumes.  *


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 22, 2008)

yes you can deglaze a cast iron pan, but..... if the pan is not well seasoned and you use wine or some other acidic liquid, you may get a metallic taste. Regardless of that, after cleaning your pan, rub some oil in it and heat it up to make sure it is well seasoned after use.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 22, 2008)

I would add...Don't deglaze using a cold liquid to a very hot pan...It could cause the CI to crack.. Room temperature, or just a little warm would be good...Start slowly...then pour.

Fun!


----------

